# SHINY SEDUCTION FOR SUNUP SPECKS at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
August 20, 2018*

*BAY FLATS LODGE CUSTOMER SPOTLIGHT​*




​All of our Bay Flats Lodge guests are special to us, but todayâ€™s focus is on one individual guest whom a lot of you may remember from a few years back. His name is Case McCoy, and heâ€™s a former football quarterback from the small Texas town of Graham just north of Austin, where he graduated from high school with the 5th most passing yards (10,475) in Texas High School football history. He spent his college career further developing his quarterback talent while playing with the Longhorns at the University of Texas. Case competed with Garrett Gilbert and David Ash for the starting role at quarterback for the 2011 Longhorn season. In 2013, Case finished his college career ranked 10th in U.T. history in career passing yards (3,689), 10th in touchdown passes, and he led five career fourth quarter comebacks! We acknowledge Caseâ€™s spectacular personal achievements, both on and off the football field, and we sincerely hope he enjoys his stay and his fishing experience while visiting us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**WEDNESDAY - Aug 15th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Family fishing trips always seem to be the most fun, especially when you have a good day of catching. Returning customer Doug got the chance to bring his family down for the first time. His wife Helen, son Daniel, and daughter Nicole enjoyed a rare day on the water together. It was a slow start, but they kept the grind going until we finally got on a solid, fast and furious bite after lunch. It was fun to be a part of all the smiles and laughter. Hope to see all of you again very soon!






​
*THURSDAY - Aug 16th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Today was a tough day for catching fish, at least from a keeper standpoint. However, we did do extremely well in the throwback division! Todayâ€™s crew stayed in the game until the very end, as we tried just about every go-to reef and sandy pocket where I typically fish. There were lots of â€œfirstsâ€ today for the newbie, as well as a lot of fun times kicking around on a beautiful day down here along the middle Texas coast.

*SATURDAY - Aug 18th*
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Capt. Todd Jones and I combined our group of four on Friday, which came down for a bachelor party and a little wade fishing. It took us a little while to get going but overall a productive day with some personal bests caught and limits of trout. Round 2, was this morning, and it turned out being more of the same - some more personal bests, as well as more limits of trout!






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Good times with these guys on Friday and Saturday. They had to work hard, but at the end of the day it paid off for them, and they were very happy customers! Hope we can do this again soon guys!

*Capt. Kevin Matula* - We had some mixed action with this group for the last two days with half-day trips. These guys caught some fish for the frying pan Friday afternoon, and then caught a few more this morning to round out a good mess of fillets for the folks at home!

*SUNDAY - Aug 19th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - I had a really nice time today with this young man and his Dad. They were throwing artificial lures, and they caught several redfish (even a best-ever red measuring 26-inches). He stayed focus all day long, grinding it out like a true professional! It was refreshing to see our younger generation take such an amazing interest in the great outdoors, especially that which our great state of Texas has to offer in the way of coastal angling.






​
*TOP BET FOR END OF SUMMER SPECKS​*Imagine yourself in the Gulf of Mexico surf on a calm, warm, August or September morning. Sunbeams light the sky announcing the morning sun that is just about to interrupt the eastern horizon. Thereâ€™s a slight northeasterly breeze making its way over the tops of the dunes and onto the beach, and the ever so common Gulf swells are nonexistent for as far as the eye can see. Aside from the occasional jumping mullet, the surf waters remain almost entirely unbothered. The morning sky brightens and you can now tell that youâ€™re amidst some of the cleanest, greenest, saltiest water that youâ€™ve seen all summer.

Today begins with the presentation of a chrome-covered top walker that youâ€™ve casted sideways to the wind along the first gut. There arenâ€™t any takers on the first offering, so you continue to fan your casts in both directions. Anxiety sets in, and with a hurried follow-through and a premature release of your thumb off of the spool, youâ€™ve unexpectedly placed your lure out in the middle of the second gut, just beyond the first sandbar - it was a nice long cast, but just not in the direction you intended.






​
You commence with the standard cadence, breaking only to wipe away the sweat that has rolled down your forehead and into your eyes. Regaining your focus, itâ€™s apparent that your lure was met with a slight shatter as it sat motionless during the brief pause. Youâ€™ve inadvertently stumbled upon both the primo water depth, as well as the preferred retrieval pattern, so you repeat the same exercise again in an attempt to draw the strike. Youâ€™ve made your way atop the second sandbar and have orchestrated a cast straight down the middle of the second gut.

You let the lure sit idle a few seconds, and then walk it only 5-6 times before letting it sit idle again. Suddenly, after only a few walk-stop precessions, your lure is hit from beneath and is sent two feet skyward. The bait settles once again upon the surface, and you provide a couple slight twitches. All of a sudden, BANG! You lose sight of your plug as the surface erupts with the explosion you dreamed of last night, and that youâ€™ve waited for all morning. You instantly feel the resistance of a beautiful 5lb. silver-coated, black-dotted specimen at the end of your line, and life is, once again, good all over.

The hot ending to summer isnâ€™t only a good time for trout, but it also offers wonderful opportunities for pursuing redfish with artificial lures. We typically witness occasional calm winds out of the north that will flatten both the surf and the bays, and fast action is very common during the low light conditions associated with the first couple hours of daylight.

Locating pre-Autumn trout and reds will continue to include finding active mullet. Recent low tides and incoming current have kept large redfish schools feeding in knee-deep water along leeward shorelines in the bays. The usual pattern is to fish deep during low tides and outgoing current, or fish tight to the grass during high tides with incoming current. The grass beds have been most productive for the redfish while the deeper sand bars located between waist and shoulder depths have been holding most of the trout.

*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL
We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Our company outing was the best ever. From your friendly staff, excellent food and accommodations, to the awesome Capt. Steve Boldt we had as our fishing guide, this was hands down one of the most memorable events I have been to! Capt. Steve put us on the fish the whole time, as well as gave us insight on different techniques on how to catch different species. He was great company and very professional, and I would recommend him to anyone! The food was amazing, and your facility top-notch - kept everyone comfortable and entertained! - *Jack S. 08/19/18*

Capt. Cody Spencer was way above amazing! - *Garret M. 8/19/18*

The cooks and the kitchen personnel are extremely friendly and always there to help with a smile! Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt is a super great guy! I really enjoyed fishing with him both days, as did my customers! - *Orlando A. 8/17/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. High 92F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny along with a few clouds. High 92F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 94F. WSW winds shifting to SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 93F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
An onshore flow will weaken Monday and Tuesday as a frontal boundary moves slowly southward into Central Texas. Isolated showers and thunderstorms will be possible across the coastal waters Tuesday and Wednesday, with dry conditions on Thursday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 82.0 degrees
Seadrift 79.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 86.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Aug 19, 2018 by Jack S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Our company outing was the best ever. From your friendly staff, excellent food and accommodations, to the awesome Capt. Steve Boldt we had as our fishing guide, this was hands down one of the most memorable events I have been to! Capt. Steve put us on the fish the whole time, as well as gave us insight on different techniques on how to catch different species. He was great company and very professional, and I would recommend him to anyone! The food was amazing, and your facility top-notch - kept everyone comfortable and entertained! - Jack S. 08/19/18

Aug 19, 2018 by Garret M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Cody Spencer was way above amazing! - Garret M. 8/19/18

Aug 20, 2018 by Ben E. on BAY FLATS LODGE
This trip was above and beyond what we expected! The lodge staff was not just courteous, but extremely welcoming and hospitable. Will absolutely recommend, and this is my new spot for fishing, hands down! Our group had eight Bay Flats fishing guides, and they all exceeded our expectations. I was on the boat with Capt. Billy Freudensprung, and he was outstanding! All of our other guests reported having the best time. We are all highly impressed! As for the food, we had no idea we were going to get fed like we were at Perry's Steakhouse! Top-notch! I honestly don't know how you guys could do any better! It was perfect! - Ben E. 8/20/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Snook Catch*

www.BayFlatsLodge.com Captain Garrett has found a way to locate these amazing snook. According to his reports these fish continue to grow as he practices catch, photo and release (CPR). We all appreciate your photos and conservation practices. hashtag#partnerships hashtag#texas hashtag#wellness hashtag#corporatefishingresorts hashtag#conservative hashtag#coastal hashtag#bct hashtag#bayfishing hashtag#texascoastalresorts hashtag#ccatexas hashtag#coastalresorts hashtag#texascoastalwaterfowl hashtag#huntingresorts


----------

